# Pigeon help please



## ycbm (1 August 2017)

I have a ringed pigeon which is clearly used to being handled. It's is very poor condition, with no discernable muscle on its breast, but it's brght and chirpy.  I've had to lock it away from the cats, and I've left it corn and water. Is there anything else I can do for it?  Have you any advice when it would be safe to let it out, it needs to be able to fly to get away from the cats?


Slice of pige...   oops, no sorry,   cake,   for anyone who can help.


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2017)

bump.

Stronger tonight and eaten loads of Re-leve that the horse won't eat!. Anyone with any advice on what to do now?


----------



## Fragglerock (1 August 2017)

We had one, I put it in the overhang in a stable (can reach from inside).  We fed it and watered it and after a few days it flew - but it wouldn't leave us.  It used to fly to us when we arrived home for work.  It never appeared on day so I hope it flew back home rather then the neighbours cat getting it because it was really too tame.


----------



## meesha (1 August 2017)

Does it have a number, I had an exhausted one on yard locked it away with food and water and looked up on internet and found organisation who contacted owner to collect, it was a young racing pigeon.


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2017)

If you look up the number on his ring you can search on the racing pigeon associations page for its owner.
I had one who was so tame, if I wasn't up eaerly enough for his breakfast he used to come in the bedroom and caqrry on until I got up. Lovely boy, I hated letting him go. I had to take him away from my house and release him as he had sort of got 'hefted' here with his rehab.


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2017)

Thanks yes it has a number on a red leg ring. It's so thin I really don't want to release it. I'll get the number tomorrow and register it.


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2017)

When I found mine he had flown into power lines and tbh I thought he was dead. I kept him in a brooder cage for a few days and then (being cat free) let him potter about. I didn't phone his owner until I was sure he wasn't going to go of his own accord. I still wish I had kept him, but it would not really have been right. He did get home, his breeder rang me and let me know.


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2017)

Clodagh said:



			When I found mine he had flown into power lines and tbh I thought he was dead. I kept him in a brooder cage for a few days and then (being cat free) let him potter about. I didn't phone his owner until I was sure he wasn't going to go of his own accord. I still wish I had kept him, but it would not really have been right. He did get home, his breeder rang me and let me know.
		
Click to expand...

He's very sweet, and very pretty. He's not very big so I think he may be a young one in training, perhaps.  If I didn't have cats I'd love to keep him, but he obviously belongs to someone.


He can have as much Re-leve  as he wants, the damned horse won't eat it!


----------



## ycbm (2 August 2017)

Well I got his'owners' contact details, only it's clearly not his owner and he has registered him on someone else's behalf. And can't tell me at the moment who that is. This doesn't feel right at all.

I wish I could keep him. He's a bird born this year and I suspect this was his first training flight. He's only twenty miles from home. As a homing pigeon, he's messed up big time, and I suspect that if I send him on his way when he's strong enough, he's only going to have his neck wrung when he reaches home.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Clodagh (2 August 2017)

I still regret not keeping Boris. BUT your cats will eat him, which will be a much slower and crueller death than being bonked on the head.


----------



## ycbm (2 August 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I still regret not keeping Boris. BUT your cats will eat him, which will be a much slower and crueller death than being bonked on the head.
		
Click to expand...

I know 

He can't stay here. He's such a pretty, friendly, lilac coloured bird!  Anyone want a pet pigeon?


BORIS?????


----------



## Clodagh (2 August 2017)

He arrived the morning of the Brexit referendum! He was great, althuogh the first morning I found him cooing on the footboard of my bed nearly gave me an attack of the vapours.


----------

